# 2004 28 Rss For Sale



## Steve T. (Aug 31, 2009)

Selling a 2004 28RSS which we bought in 2005 brand new. Never smoked in, ultra clean. Buying a friend's 31 BQS, so need to sell this on. Asking $12,000, in the northern Ohio area.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck with the sale...mine went in 7 days last May. There is good demand for that floorplan.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Yea I can see where that one might work out for a good size family.







Good luck. --Mike


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

good luck


----------

